# Cannabis and Dubai airport



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

We will be moving over shortly and my 22 year old son will be visiting. Unfortunately he is an occasional cannabis user and while he knows he cannot use in Dubai, my concern is him coming through the airport with residual traces of it on his bags or clothes.

It can take up to a month i believe to get out of your system and my question is, if they detect traces on him, could they then demand that he takes a urine or hair follicle test, and if this is positive would they then deport him or worse?

Sorry if i sound melo dramatic, but just being a concerned dad.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jonathanharland said:


> We will be moving over shortly and my 22 year old son will be visiting. Unfortunately he is an occasional cannabis user and while he knows he cannot use in Dubai, my concern is him coming through the airport with residual traces of it on his bags or clothes.
> 
> It can take up to a month i believe to get out of your system and my question is, if they detect traces on him, could they then demand that he takes a urine or hair follicle test, and if this is positive would they then deport him or worse?
> 
> Sorry if i sound melo dramatic, but just being a concerned dad.


They arrested and temporarily jailed a UN worker transiting the international lounge (not landing in Dubai) due to a single burnt poppy seed on his clothing. 

This worker was part of an official UN program destroying the poppy crop in Afghanistan (hence the fact it was burnt). Despite this documentation and him not even in being in the UAE officially, it took several weeks to see he was released.


I wouldn't worry about traces in his system so much as physical evidence on his person, clothing or luggage.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just to add to FBT's post, residual traces, if found (ie minuscule bits of weed under 0.1g), and it's still classed as importing cannabis. 

4 years and deport minimum.

Yes they can insist on a urine test (it's non invasive) he's have to give his agreement for a hair follicle or blood test. Unless they just took a hair off his coat of course.

Drugs are a huge problem here and is stamped down on very hard by the authorities.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup there was a guy a couple of years ago, had a tiny speck on his shoe.

Four years in prison.

Actually, no they can't insist on a urine test, you can refuse - most people don't actually know this. In recent years they've been a bit more lenient and saying if you can prove you did it outside the UAE, then you'll probs just get a warning. BUT if they find anything on you - game over.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

jonathanharland said:


> Sorry if i sound melo dramatic, but just being a concerned dad.


I guess your de4cision depends upon how much you like him.

If he's 22 and taking drugs, maybe this is the place to bring him ? 

Or maybe leaving him at home and making sure he knows the reason is a good alternative ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> I guess your de4cision depends upon how much you like him.
> 
> If he's 22 and taking drugs, maybe this is the place to bring him ?
> 
> Or maybe leaving him at home and making sure he knows the reason is a good alternative ?


You remind me of someone...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Reminds me about the gag about the father who finds his son doing coke, "and if I catch you doing it again, I'll rub your face in it".


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You remind me of someone...


Just imagine the depths of my sorrow ......


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

If you cannot prevent your child from using drugs a few days prior to a trip or carrying drugs on a plane to the UAE, forget moving to Dubai and learn how to parent


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks guys for your comments, particularly the Viz sketch. 

Perhaps the sketch was written with Nite in mind???


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My concern would be that you have posted on a public forum under a user name that I am guessing is your real name.


----------



## Fait (Jun 14, 2014)

The drug law in UAE should be updated as cannabis or what they call marijuana should be legalized here as well like in other countries like US, Israel, UK, etc.

My daughter was diagnosed with a severe form of epilepsy and it was too late for me to find out that cannabis could cure her. She didn't deserve to die at a very young age if it was allowed here in UAE and in my home country.


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Bedou girl, rest assured this isn't my real name.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

jonathanharland said:


> Hi Bedou girl, rest assured this isn't my real name.


Yeah, it's his son's name.

LOL


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> Yeah, it's his son's name. LOL


Don't be mean Albert


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nite said:


> If you cannot prevent your child from using drugs a few days prior to a trip or carrying drugs on a plane to the UAE, forget moving to Dubai and learn how to parent


A little unnecessary.

To the OP, your son is better off not coming to Dubai and rather have you visit him back home instead if this seems to be a concern. Why risk it knowing the consequences?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Why risk it knowing the consequences?


I though you were a 50 shades fan?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

arabianhorse said:


> I though you were a 50 shades fan?


Funny.....NOT!


----------

